
Comcast should stop claiming it has “fastest Internet,” ad board rules - david00
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/comcast-should-stop-claiming-it-has-fastest-internet-ad-board-rules/
======
mtgx
"We have the fastest _local_ Internet" (because we have no competition).

~~~
evilDagmar
Pretty much. I found their billboards to be rather infuriating when Google was
planting fiber all over my city, but being blocked _almost_ everywhere by
AT&T/Comcast near refusal to allow them to use the utility poles.

~~~
seanp2k2
Yeah, sad that Google is giving up on fiber. With the new FCC chair, I doubt
we'll see any innovation or competition in the consumer broadband space for
the next few years. Same speeds, higher prices, lowest consumer satisfaction
of any company in the US, and zero alternatives for many: it's C-O-M-C-A-S-T-
I-C! Edit: hilarious how they rebranded as Xfinity and many people don't
realize that it's the same company screwing them.

